# N scale track questions



## Tankmech4 (Dec 23, 2016)

Hello all,

My wife and I are working on our first layout. We have a 4x8 area we are planning to use for it. Our plan is to use code 80 track, our thinking is it will allow us to run almost any type of truck we find. We are attempting to use SCARM for our design. There are a multitude of track manufacturers in the SCARM library, how well do they "interact" with each other? In other words how well does Bachman work with PIco or Markln etc. the design we have in mind for the layout one manufacturer doesn't have all the necessary pieces to complete our vision. TIA for all the help and suggestions.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

That's not a question that is unique to N scale, by a long shot.

The track with integral roadbed is only marginally interchangeable, in that you have to extensively modify the connectors to make it work.

Sectional and flex track, though, is pretty much fully compatible between manufacturers, as long as you stick to the same code rail. Some have slightly thicker plastic ties, or slightly thicker rail web, so skmetimes you have to tweak the joiners a little, but nothing too difficult.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You have found the problem with sectional track.
It doesn't fit individual track plans. You must use
what is available.

That is why many of us use ONLY flex track. It comes
in 3 foot lengths that you bend to match your own
layout design, and are not limited by what others
manufacture.

Flex track is available for both N and HO scales and
uses various rail heights so you have a wide selection.

Both cork and foam roadbed is available to make
your main lines look like the protos.

Don


----------



## Tankmech4 (Dec 23, 2016)

We have gotten the layout to fit our baseboard on the computer. Now there are 3 manufacturers we had to use to accomplish this. Through some research we found that the Atlas and Peco track will work well together. What about Kato and these 2? Most of the layout will be the Atlas track but there are 2 crossovers that are the Kato. The Peco's are just small filler pieces needed to make it all fit.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Unfortunately, the critical piece of information is: does this track have integrated roadbed or not? If you have roadbed track, you pretty much have to stick with one brand, since the roadbed connectors are proprietary.

If you can't tell, look up the part number at www.walthers.com and see.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

What do you plan on using?Four or six wheel diesels,small or large steamers...knowing this will pretty much dictate what you can and can't do in term or curve radiuses.

Code 80 track will allow both older and newer rolling stock so it's a good choice.Code 55 looks more prototypical but is restrictive to newer engines and cars.

As been said,using flex track will allow a lot more design flexibility.I've worked with both Atlas and Peco,I can't comment the other brands.However I've read great comments about Micro-Engineering.

Both Atlas and Peco flextracks compare and can fairly be interchangeable with minor adjustments.Atlas only seems cheaper though,as it comes in 29" length while Peco are a full 36" long.If it's important to you though,Atlas is based on American standards (tie spacing) while Peco has European standards.

Where they separate is in turnout choices.Atlas is highly limited while Peco has a much wider choice.Peco are more expensive but will last forever if installed properly.


----------

